# Resume Postings



## ckkohler (Sep 8, 2009)

As I look through job postings and resume postings ... a couple of thoughts come to mind as food for thought .. I was always told that when offering your Email address as a point of contact, make sure you use a professional one .. not a nickname one ... for example "firstname.lastname@yahoo.com" especially now that there are so many free opportunities (i.e. Yahoo, gmail, hotmail, etc) it costs nothing to create a professional Email address... wondering if there are any H/R or personnel people willing to comment ... what type of first impression do you get from a resume where an applicant gives their Email address as "bluebirdofhappiness@yahoo.com" and also if or when the applicant doesn't use a spell check engine to ensure all of their words are spelled correctly .. does that turn you off to a potential employee??

Just curious as I see lots of nickname-y type Email addresses and lots of misspelled words by people looking for jobs.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## deedeefronius (Sep 11, 2009)

*I agree with you...*

I have set up an email just for job searches and eventually for remote work.  When I did this, I used my last name only because it's unusual anyway.  But when I post a request on any job board, I make sure that I include my email so there is no excuse not to be contacted.  If you don't ask, you don't get an answer, right? 

I too am looking for a remote coding position as I live in Hawaii and jobs are scarce anyway.  I've been doing remote work for quite some time.  Now that I have my CPC it should make things a bit easier, but nothing so far!  Wish me luck!  By the way, my email address is froniuscpc@hotmail.com if anyone would like to contact me about a remote position they have or know of.

Thanks for letting me put in my 2 cents.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 14, 2009)

*Spelling, grammar, professionalism*

While I am not in a position to do any hiring, I can tell you that most definitely spelling and *grammar* count.  Be sure that you do not simply rely on spell-check unless it is also checking for correct word usage. (they're vs their vs there). 

And a professional email address is certainly a good idea. I would think twice about responding to someone with a "cute" email address ... it just speaks to the level of professionalism you are presenting. 

And while you're at it ... make sure that your answering machine or voice mail message is professional. Don't have music playing. Don't have a computer voice with just a phone number. Don't let your kids record a funny message.  Record something on the order of: You've reached the voice mail of F Tessa Bartels. I'm sorry I cannot take your call right now, but please leave a message, including your name and phone number, and I'll return your call at my first opportunity."

Good luck to to all of you. It's a very tough market right now. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

